# Highest Driver Rating??



## ImranUber (Mar 5, 2019)

Hi guys. I was wondering what the highest rating possible is.

I'm doing very well at 4.98 after years and over 10,000 jobs.



ImranUber said:


> Hi guys. I was wondering what the highest rating possible is.
> 
> I'm doing very well at 4.98 after years and over 10,000 jobs.


*after working 2 years


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

5.0


----------



## -JR- (Mar 29, 2016)

ImranUber said:


> Hi guys. I was wondering what the highest rating possible is.
> 
> I'm doing very well at 4.98 after years and over 10,000 jobs.
> 
> ...


10,000 over 2 years or 40,000 over 4 years is all the same... irrelevant.

You're only measured on your last 500 trips.

Bit like your wife/GF saying... "what have you done for me LATELY". ??

Obviously the highest possible rating is 5.0 but it takes only one coveted 2* trip to be brought back down to 4.99


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

-JR- said:


> 10,000 over 2 years or 40,000 over 4 years is all the same... irrelevant.
> 
> You're only measured on your last 500 trips.
> 
> ...


Holy crap!

All of UP bows to you


----------



## ImranUber (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks guys


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

5.99 but only on the higher tiers

Jackass !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The highest rating is the one that keeps you on the road since Uber aparently only contracts with "Best of the best".


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm 3.92, is that good?

Someone told me I needed to get my rating higher. I contacted Uber and they emailed back that I am a valued member of the driver community and they appreciate my service. So I guess I'm doing just fine.


----------



## -JR- (Mar 29, 2016)

Mista T said:


> I'm 3.92, is that good?
> 
> Someone told me I needed to get my rating higher. I contacted Uber and they emailed back that I am a valued member of the driver community and they appreciate my service. So I guess I'm doing just fine.


Who are you trying to kid?

How many of these have you amassed?:


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

ImranUber said:


> Hi guys. I was wondering what the highest rating possible is.
> 
> I'm doing very well at 4.98 after years and over 10,000 jobs.
> 
> ...


Braggin' or complain' ? just wonderin'


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

4.74 & I get paid the same as higher rated drivers. Totally awsome.


----------



## Directsourcex (Dec 4, 2020)

Hello everyone 
I am a London driver 
I have not yet come across a higher rating then mines anywhere 
It's possible if someone has the last 500 rides a perfect 5 
These are my stats 
Rating 5 stars

499 * 5 stars 
1 * 4 stars

my acceptance is 96 percent 
And my cancellation Is 2 percent

I have done 5240 trips in 2 years

Extra benefits 
I get for being on Uber pro diamond driver

My local Nuffield gym is £60 normally I get it half price

I get priority airport match when I go

they paid for my university degree

5 percent of shell petrol

saved £600 of my insurance with Inshur

free aa breakdown cover

free axa insurance cover 
I got paid £450 last year when someone knocked my wing mirror off and I good not work for 2 days


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

8,000 rides and 4.98 today.......I was 4.99 last week.....it fluctuates between 4.96 and 4.99........you can't please everyone all of the time, right ?


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

4.99, 6700 plus rides. I have one 4 and one 3 that just never go away...


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ImranUber said:


> Hi guys. I was wondering what the highest rating possible is.
> 
> I'm doing very well at 4.98 after years and over 10,000 jobs.
> 
> ...


6.66.

I think it is a glitch but it has not changed over the last three hundred and 33 days.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)




----------

